# Am I taking my progynova correctly



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

The thought suddenly came into my head last night in the middle of the night, that I may be taking my progynova tablets incorrectly.  I started off on one a day then two and from last Saturday 3 tablets a day. 

The box just says take 3 a day, which I have been doing, one in the morning, one at lunch and one in the evening with my buserelin injection. My question is though should I be taking all 3 together? 

What does everyone else do?


----------



## snezienka013 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi Natalie, i have not started mine yet. I start on Sunday if my scan ok. But on my initial app i was told to take all at the same time but on full stomach as apparently if taken on empty stomach they can make u feel sick. Also been told to try to take them at same or similar time each day. Hope this helps. But each clinic might be different so best would be to call them and check.


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Natalie
On all of my cycles I was told to take them evenly spaced throughout the day, so I took them every 6 hours which roughly equated to meal times - 7am, 1pm and 7pm.  I was on a 4th tablet on my last cycle so took it as near to midnight as possible.  Not quite 6 hours but ok.

However as Snezienka advises, always check with your clinic.
Turia X


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi Natalie my dp also took them evenly spaced throughout the day and at the same time every day ie 8am, 2pm, 10pm etc


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you for your replies, I feel much better now about it, I'm at the clinic on Thursday so I'll check with them while I'm there.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Same here 

1, 2 then 3 spread evenly throughout the day x


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Natalie - when I've taken Progynova before (two fresh cycles, at different clinics) I've taken them evenly spaced throughout the day and had to set alarms in my phone to remind myself to take them at the same time each day. I'll do the same when I start taking them soon on my medicated FET. I'm sure you're doing just fine honey x


----------



## Chocolate1979 (Apr 1, 2016)

I've just started taking mine. I've been prescribed 4 tablets( in total) to be taken twice a day. Was told to take them similar times a day. I take them after breakfast and then after dinner so about 7am and 7pm. They did say I could take them all at the same time if I wanted to but they can make you feel sick.


----------

